# After a year....finally



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's over a year ago, but was told my 3.2 TSH was normal and kept being told nothing was wrong. It was all in my head. Got handed anti-anxiety to shut me up (which never worked) and was eventually told to not even go back to the Endo I was seeing anymore. My levels "evened" back out to about 1.8 and that was that for months.

About two months ago I started gaining weight...fast. As in 20 lbs in a month without changing my eating or exercise (which was pretty darn good!) I started getting more exhausted, shaky you know. The usual. Had a blood test, TSH was 1.9.

My mother had been seeing a women's health doctor in Charleston, and they had discussed my less than fantastic experience with my Endo here, and she wanted to see me. So this weekend, I went and saw her. She gave me hope for the first time in a year, as she said even if my levels were okay, she would more likely give me a low dosage to help with symptoms. I left smiling, well worth the three hour drive from Charlotte.

Today she called with my results from Monday. She said "You levels are very high, your TSH is over 3 and all the others are as well. You need to start taking medicine right away. I'm giving you Armour, give me your pharmacy and go pick it up tonight" She expressed how happy she was to be able to help, and confirm that I really did need help. At the end of the call I remember her saying "This should get you back to feeling normal and better shortly. See you in 6 weeks!"

I cried on my way home from work. Twice. I've been so upset and frustrated for over a year being told I was insane while I felt worse and worse. Finally, I have the help I wanted. Starting out at 30mg of Armour Thyro


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

YAY! Good for you. I hope you are feeling better soon. I was told the SAME THING. "Go home lady, and here's some Prozac". It took me about a year and a few doctors before I finally got a diagnosis and medication. 
The road is a little rocky at first, but once you get the right dose I am sure you will feel better again.


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

I had the same experience it took me a couple years to get diagnosed, I teared up reading your story. I don't know why so many people have to suffer like this?
Anyway now your on your way to feeling better, so happy for you! Hang in there it takes a while to start feeling better. Patience is needed.


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

hugs6

I hope that soon I can post the same thing about my situation. Just got dx with Hashimoto's after 2+ years of being told it was in my head and nothing was wrong with my thyroid.

Trying to get treated is my next battle.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

arty0006: That is excellent that this doc is starting you on thyroid meds, and Armour, no less!

Sadly, I have experienced the same story. It's taken me years to finally wind up with a couple of knowledgable docs. A common theme, no doubt.

Just keep doing your research, be consistent with things, watch your nutrition / exercise / sleep, and enjoy healing!


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks guys! She was so disgusted with the way I was treated by my now fired Endo, who went as far as to tell me to not even come back until my levels were over 5.5.

This woman listened to me, my complaints and my desperate attempts to explain how I felt. The whole time my voice was shaky from the desperation and sadness of these visits I had developed from past Endos. One who laughed at me and one who refused to even take blood samples. It disgusted my doctor and disgusts me the way these doctors treat patients. All they see is dollar signs, not a human being.

And a friend of mine gave me more hope. We were good friends in college, she was pre-med. She's now training to be a Physicians Assistant and asked me a ton of questions about my thyroid so she had a patients true perspective on the world. Even SHE was upset about it, and said to always always listen to the patients complaints. I seriously hope there are more with the mind set training as well.

And also, I was completely shocked she put me on Armour. I never mentioned it, but was kinda hoping for it after what I've read from it. I even spoke with my mother about asking for that (since we both see her now) and she said "Oh, she doesn't do that, she gave me a synthetic one". Turns out since I still have my thyroid and my mom doesn't, I got armour!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I cannot even begin to tell you how spitting mad it makes me when I hear about doctors handing out drugs [antidepressants or anxiety] they have no experience with.

It makes me VERY happy that finally you are on a solid path.

Guess it reinforces my belief that you've got to kiss a lot of frogs before you find a prince.

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's so sad that you have to drive 3 hours to a doctor willing to properly treat you.

I have had absolutely no luck with Endo's prescribing replacement. If you ever need surgery I have the name of a fabulous surgeon in Charlotte.


----------

